
How Fortnite Became the Most Popular Video Game on Earth - ArtWomb
http://nymag.com/selectall/2018/07/how-fortnite-became-the-most-popular-video-game-on-earth.html
======
ArtWomb
Always felt Rocket Hall's design for DayZ gets short shrift in discussions of
Fortnite's provenance. PUBG is always assumed to be the logical successor. And
while it introduced a level of technical polish. It was the emergent,
irreverent nature of DayZ that was a new kind of addictive iteration on the
genre. And you can feel that same vibe in Fortnite. It's the details beyond
the gameplay that make it a cultural touchstone.

